
Zim – A Desktop Wiki - geocrasher
https://zim-wiki.org/
======
geocrasher
Submitted in response to the link to Joplin yesterday. Zim can work with any
cloud storage that you can save directly to (ie dropbox) and supports most
wiki-like things. I've been using it for about 7 years and have extensive
notes in it. It's quite good.

~~~
iapsngh
If you can get the hang of using templates in Zim, it can be used for more
than just a wiki. One can create HTML pages or use them with a server side
language like Python or PHP.

I have been using it as a CMS on and off to create websites and it just works.
Really extensible piece of desktop software.

